

Ask HN: Bitcoin mining still worth it for individuals? - bgar

Held off on bitcoin all this time but now I want to jump in and build my own rig. Is it too late in the game to still be profitable without breaking the bank on gear?
======
simlevesque
No, it is now totally ridiculous to invest in a mining rig.

